# Floor plans



## ogel45 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone know a good source for floor plans for various resorts?  The floor plan can make a big difference in who I can invite with me.  The resort sites themselves occasionally have one or two floor plans but it is the exception rather than the rule.  I just thought someone has perhaps run across some kind centralized data someplace.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 21, 2006)

When people have sent them in to the review managers, we attach them to the resort reviews.


----------

